# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  [KitGuru Review] ASUS VivoPC VM62B

## tieudiep

Dòng máy tính nhỏ gọn ASUS VivoPC đã mang đến cho khách hàng rất nhiều sản phẩm với nhiều phiên bản khác nhau. Mẫu VivoPC mà chúng tôi sắp đánh giá tới đây là VM62B được trang bị vi xử lý Core i3 và card đồ họa tích hợp Intel HD 4600. Bạn cũng có thể mua mẫu này với phiên bản chạy vi xử lý Celeron 2957U (chúng tôi khuyên là nên tránh xa dòng Celeron) hoặc Core i5-4210U nhưng chúng tôi hiện đang có mẫu dùng Core i3-4030U để làm bài đánh giá thôi. Nếu để ý tên mã CPU thì bạn sẽ thấy là mẫu VivoPC mà tôi đang giữ đây đang dùng CPU thế hệ thứ 4 của Intel nhưng thời điểm nó ra mắt thì Intel cũng đã trình làng dòng vi xử lý tiết kiệm điện thế hệ thứ 5 và thế hệ thứ 6 nhiều khả năng sẽ được ra mắt vào cuối năm.

​Chúng tôi vẫn chưa rõ tại sao ASUS lại chọn CPU thế hệ thứ 4 trừ khi với ý định cắt giảm giá thành phẩm nhưng nó sẽ gặp khó khi mà MSI Cubi đang dùng CPU thế hệ thứ 5 và rẻ hơn vài $.

*Gallery hình ASUS VivoPC VM62B*




> ​


*Đặc tả chi tiết*




> *Kích thước:* 190mm x 190mm x 56mm
> *CPU:* Intel Core i3-4030U 1.9GHz
> *RAM:* 2 khe RAM SO-DIMM DDR3L-1600MHz (DDR3 1.35V) hỗ trợ tối đa: 16GB
> *LAN:* Realtek Gigabit LAN
> *Card âm thanh:* Realtek kèm công nghệ SonicMaster 2x2W
> *Card đồ họa:* Intel HD 4600
> *Cổng I/O sau:* 1 x HDMI, 1 x DisplayPort, 4 x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, 1 x RJ45, 2 x jack tai nghe và microphone, cổng quang âm thanh Toslink, 1 x đầu cắm nguồn, 1 x lỗ khóa Kensington
> *Nguồn:* 65W
> *Hỗ trợ treo tường chuẩn VESA
> ...


Điểm khác biệt của dòng ASUS VivoPC so với các sản phẩm khác cùng thể loại là nó cho phép bạn có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn về bộ nhớ RAM cũng như ổ cứng để cài đặt hệ điều hành. MSI Cubi sử dụng chuẩn kết nối ổ cứng là mSATA vì thế sự lựa chọn ổ cứng của bạn sẽ bị hạn chế rất nhiều trong khi Gigabyte Brix S thì chỉ hỗ trợ khe cắm ổ cứng loại 2.5" dành cho SSD/HDD. ASUS thì cao tay hơn khi VivoPC có tính năng Dual Bay (hay khay ổ cứng đôi) để giúp người dùng có nhiều sự lựa chọn hơn.

Khi bạn tháo nắp của VM62B lên thì bạn sẽ thấy một khay đựng ổ cứng kích cỡ 3.5". Bạn có thể mở khay ra và gắn ổ cứng 3.5 inch với dung lượng lên đến hàng TB hoặc bạn có thể gắn 1 hoặc 2 ổ cứng 2.5". Vừa có thể gắn SSD lẫn HDD chuẩn 2.5", Dual Bay sẽ là sự kết hợp hài hòa giữa yếu tố tốc độ và dung lượng trong VM62B.

Thực tế, bạn sẽ tốn khoảng £100-£150 cho phần chọn ổ cứng, tuy nhiên bạn có thể chọn loại kích cỡ ổ cứng nào thì tùy ý từ 2.5" đến 3.5". Hay nói một cách khác, nếu bạn có ý định ráp bộ máy cỡ nhỏ với chỉ 1 ổ cứng 2.5" thì không có lý do gì để chọn VivoPC thay vì MSI Cubi, Gigabyte Brix S hay Intel NUC.

Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn gắn ổ cứng 3.5" có dung lượng 2TB hoặc cao hơn thì rõ ràng VivoPC sẽ đáng để cho bạn cân nhắc hơn. Thú vị hơn khi bạn có thể sử dụng cặp ổ cứng dạng như SSD 250GB hay 500GB để cài Windows và ổ cứng 2.5" 1TB để dành lưu trữ trên VM62B.

Mặt khác nếu bạn gắn VM62B trên tường thông qua mốc treo tường chuẩn VESA thì các cổng kết nối đều hướng lên trên khiến cho bạn khó lòng gắn nhiều thiết bị sử dụng cổng USB vì nhiều khả năng có vài cổng sẽ bị cấn, không gắn được. Ngoài ra, nếu bên trong VM62B là một ổ cứng HDD 3.5" thì liệu bạn có dám treo VM62B lên tường? Trừ khi bên trong nó là SSD hay HDD 2.5" còn không thì tôi không nghĩ bạn sẽ treo VM62B lên tường.

*Hiệu năng*


​Dù ASUS chọn CPU thế hệ thứ 4 cho VM62B nhưng hiệu năng của nó không thấp hơn các sản phẩm khác dùng CPU thế hệ thứ 5 là bao. Về lý thuyết, HD4600 sẽ chậm hơn HD5500 nhưng thực tế cho thấy thì hiệu năng không có cách biệt quá nhiều khi chúng tôi so VivoPC và MSI Cubi.

Bạn có thể sử dụng VivoPC như là một chiếc máy tính chạy hàng ngày nhưng đừng bao giờ có ý định chơi game hay làm các tác vụ nặng như chỉnh sửa phim. Ngoài ra tốc độ boot win trên VM62B khi dùng SSD là rất nhanh và các thao tác khi sử dụng rất nhạy không có hiện tượng bị trễ.

*Độ tiêu thụ điện và nhiệt độ*

​Bạn chỉ cần 11W để boot vào Windows và mức điện tăng lên gần 30W khi chạy trình bench 3DMark. Những con số này cho thấy VM62B khá tiết kiệm điện nhưng so với MSI Cubi với thử nghiệm tương tự cho kết quả thấp hơn là 10W và 24W. Điều này chứng tỏ thế hệ Broadwell hay thế hệ thứ 5 tiết kiệm điện hơn hẳn Haswell hay thế hệ thứ 4. Về nhiệt độ, VM62B thì nhiệt độ CPU là 38*C khi bạn xem phim và nhiệt độ tăng lên 58*C khi bạn làm các tác vụ nặng. Theo tiêu chuẩn nhiệt độ thì VM62B đã vượt qua bài test này khá tốt.

*Độ ồn*

CPU Core i3 bên trong VM62B chạy ở mức xung cố định trong hầu hết các trường hợp, tuy nhiên VM62B tỏ ra khá yên lặng khi hoạt động. Lúc thực hiện các tác vụ nặng, bạn có thể nghe được tiếng quạt quay nhưng không hề ồn chút nào trừ khi bạn đặt VM62B trong một căn phòng kín mích có khả năng cách âm.

*Lời kết*

ASUS VivoPC VM62B cũng giống như một số mẫu mini PC khác mà chúng tôi đã từng thấy gần đây, nó cũng sử dụng CPU Intel cùng card đồ họa tích hợp Intel HD. VM62B có sự khác biệt lớn với các đối thủ là nhờ vào tính năng Dual Bay cho phép người dùng có thể gắn 1 ổ cứng SATA 3.5" hoặc 2 ổ SSD/HDD 2.5". Nếu bạn có ý định sử dụng ổ cứng có dung lượng lên đến 3TB hoặc cao hơn nữa thì VM62B rõ ràng là sự lựa chọn đáng giá tuy nhiên nếu dùng VM62B treo trên tường thì không nên chút nào nếu đang gắn ổ cứng 3.5".

Mọi chuyện càng phức tạp hơn khi bạn muốn gắn ổ cứng có nhiều dung lượng hơn so với 1 ổ SSD 2.5" hay HDD nhưng không muốn nó quá to hoặc ồn ào như ổ 3.5". Như chúng tôi có nói đến trước đó, VM62B cho phép người dùng vừa gắn SSD vừa gắn HDD 2.5", qua đó nó sẽ phục vụ nhu cầu này cho người dùng.

Bạn có thể mua VM62B với giá £225 kèm VAT từ Ebuyer theo đường link này.

_Ưu_




> Tính năng Dual Bay cho phép bạn gắn 1 ổ cứng 3.5" hoặc 2 ổ SSD/HDD 2.5".
> Hỗ trợ cổng xuất hình Display Port và HDMI.
> Khá nhiều cổng USB 2.0 và 3.0.
> Quá trình cài đặt driver và cập nhật BIOS rất nhanh và dễ dàng.
> Thời gian boot win trên SSD của VM62B rất nhanh.


_Khuyết_




> Cần phải mua thêm bộ nhớ RAM, ổ cứng và cài đặt hệ điều hành.
> Đắt hơn MSI Cubi.
> Tất cả các cổng kết nối đều nằm ở phía sau.
> Khá to so với một mini PC.



View attachment 46519
​_Nguồn: KitGuru_​

----------


## haminhjob

*Trả lời: [KitGuru Review] ASUS VivoPC VM62B*

Ố! vừa gắn được cả SSD và HDD 2.5" .

----------


## benhvienaau

*Trả lời: [KitGuru Review] ASUS VivoPC VM62B*

Em này ngon quá, mà giá £225 thì các bác thấy thế nào?

----------

